# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Blijven ooit gekneusde ribben een zwakke plek?

## Jaccoh

Hallo,

De vraagt zegt het eigenlijk allemaal al. Is het zo dat gekneusde ribben altijd een zwakke plek blijven? Ik heb zelf een aantal jaar geleden mijn ribben gekneusd bij een val met de fiets. Hierna heb ik al 2x op dezelfde plek mijn ribben opnieuw gekneusd bij een inspanning waarbij je dat niet direct zou verwachten.... (op mijn buik van een wildwater glijbaan zonder dat ik hierbij een harde impact had)

Graag dus een gericht antwoord of soortgelijke ervaring op bovenstaande vraag en geen verhalen hoeveel pijn het allemaal doet, want dat weet ik (helaas) maar al te goed. 😒

Alvast bedankt.

Groet,
Jacco

PS: tussen de kneuzingen zat telkens minimaal anderhalf jaar.

----------

